# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Ευτέρπη [Bolsward, Express II, Euterpe, Sakkaria]

## Nicholas Peppas

_Euterpe_ was an obscure passenger ship that worked the Greek waters for just three years around the time of the Asia Minor campaign. 

She was built as the Dutch passenger ship _Bolsward_ by J & K Smit in 1901. She had 346 tons, a length of 51.7 m and a width of 7 m. She was requisitioned by the British Navy in 1914 and was transferred to the A. Theodorides Co in 1919 and named _Express II._ 

In 1921 she became an H.O. Paterson ship (of Smyrna) handled by _Palios Line_ ship under the name _Euterpe_

Here are two ads from August 8 and 16, 1922. Schedule from Piraeus to Chios and Mytilene!
19220908 Euterpi.jpg19220916 Euterpi.jpg

She was bought by Smyrna International Ferry in 1925 and renamed *Sakkaria* (an "in your face" gesture to the previous owners (?) as _Sakkaria_ was the site of the dreaded defeat of the Greek Army in 1922).

She was deleted from Lloyd's in 1931

Additional information about _Euterpe_ is provided in some Dutch sites. For example, in http://www.spanvis.nl/Stoomschepen%2.../index%204.htm and http://www.spanvis.nl/Jaap%20van%20d...oten/index.htm there are additional information and pictures.

----------


## Ellinis

Και ήταν αδελφάκι με το ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ, πρ.ΕΞΠΡΕΣ Ι, πρ. HEERENVEEN.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Και ήταν αδελφάκι με το ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ, πρ.ΕΞΠΡΕΣ Ι, πρ. HEERENVEEN.


I have not finished yet.   Much more on this and Express I (Moschanthi numero duo) this evening.   N

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

As mentioned before, *Euterpe* had a significant career in the Netherlands, where she was built, as a relatively small passenger ship *Bolsward* of the _Stoomvaart Maatschappij Amsterdam-Lemmer_. This was a truly different ship as it was covering a very "protected" route within Zuidezee, the enclosed sea within Holland that is now known as  Ijsselmeer, and is slowly becoming smaller and smaller with extensive reclaiming of land in  the last 30 years...

NL.jpg

Look at the map and identify Amsterdam and Lemmer, the two main harbors of the "internal" shipping company _Stoomvaart Maatschappij Amsterdam-Lemmer._ Obviously, there was no reason for big ships... and *Bolsward* was small!

Bolsward.jpg

Read also a small article (in Dutch) on the various small companies that were serving the "internal" routes in Holland at that time

maat.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A very nice presentation of the history of the *Bolsward* is summarized in one of the previous sites.

In this detailed article, we find some unknown gems.... For example, sh eis listed as having just 225 tons when she was built. She was just 51.5 m long and had a maximum speed of 11 knots. 

What is truly interesting is that the _Theodorides Company_ that bought her in 1911 was Turkish (probably based in Constantinople) and had her serving in the ... Golden Horn (_Keratios kolpos_) with the name *Express II*.

Bolsward descr.jpg

NB: Bolsward is a small Dutch town north/north east of Lemmer.

And here are two rare postcards from the Netherlands. The first one shows *Bolsward* at the Lemmer pier.

Bolsward2.jpg

The second shows either the *Bolsward* (later *Euterpe*) or her sister *Heerenveen* (later _Moschanthi Togias_ - the second pre-war one)

Bols-Heerenv.jpg

_Euterpe_ as *Bolsward* photo No 3
Bols3.jpg

_Euterpe_ as *Bolsward* photo No 4
Bols2.jpg

_Euterpe_ as *Bolsward* photo No 5
A rare winter photograph. In the summer the trip Amsterdam to Lemmer was 4 1/2 hours long
Bolsw1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is one more ad of _Euterpe_ from September 9, 1922

19220909 Euterpi.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Two more ads of _Euterpe_ in September 1922

19220908 Euterpi.jpg19220916 Euterpi.jpg

And from Miramar




> BOLSWARD 346 1901 NV Stoomvaart Mij Amsterdam-Lemmer NLD Amsterdam
> EXPRESS II 346 1919 A.Theodoridis & Co ROM Braila
> EUTERPE 346 1921 H.O.Paterson TUR Smyrna
> SAKKARIA 346 1925 Smyrna Intnl Ferry Service Ltd GBR London
> 
> 
> 1901
> Name: BOLSWARD Keel: 
> Type: Passenger ship Launch Date: 
> ...

----------


## Ellinis

Να προσθέσουμε δυο φωτογραφίες του πλοίου όταν ταξίδευε ακόμη στη Γαλλία

bolsward.jpg bolsward2.jpg
πηγή

Με την ευκαιρία να μεταφέρουμε κάποια στοιχεία για τα πρώτα χρόνια του πλοίου στη Μεσόγειο. Όπως αναφέρεται εδώ, το EXPRESS IΙ αγοράστηκε το 1911 από δυο Γάλλους που είχαν συστήσει τη “Marmara Express Line“ και μαζί με το EXPRESS I (το μέτεπειτα ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ) έκαναν τη γραμμή Κωνσταντινούπολη-Πάνορμος-Ραιδεστός, ενώ τη διαχείριση του σκάφους είχε ο Α. Θεοδωρίδης.
Το 1914 δεν το επέταξαν οι Άγγλοι (εξάλλου δεν είχαν πρόσβαση στη θάλασσα του Μαρμαρά) 



> She was requisitioned by the British Navy in 1914 and was transferred to the A. Theodorides Co in 1919 and named _Express II._


αλλά οι Τούρκοι. Τελικά το 1919 με την άφιξη των δυνάμεων της Αντάντ στην Πόλη, τα δυο EXPRESS κατασχέθηκαν αρχικά από το Γαλλικό Π.Ν. που στη συνέχεια τα ναύλωσε. Τον Αύγουστο του 1920 τα αγόρασε ο Πάτερσον και το 1922 οι δρόμοι τους χωρίζουν καθώς τότε -και όχι το 1925- το EXPRESS II αγοράστηκε από τη Smyrna International Ferry Services ως SAKKARIA. Η εταιρία του εθνικοποιήθηκε μετά την ανακατάληψη της Σμύρνης από τους Τούρκους και τα ίχνη του πλοίου χάθηκαν...

----------

